# Bergomi, Capello, Di Canio e co su Milan, Tonali, Ibra e scudetto.



## admin (13 Febbraio 2022)

Bergomi:"Al Milan c'è grande entusiasmo dopo la vitoria del derby. Dopo il gol il Milan ha fatto poco ma è stato sempre in controllo e non ha mai rischiato nulla".

Caressa:"Tonali sta diventando un grande giocatore. Il rapporto osmotico tra tifosi e giocatori del Milan si avverte. Il Milan quest'anno ci crede".

Capello:"Tonali? Ha tante cose in più di Gattuso a livello tecnico e di dinamismo. Il Milan dopo il gol ha creato poco. Senza Ibra tutti stanno dando il meglio. Ma è stato fondamentale per la crescita del Milan. Mi fa rabbia quando i tifosi dicono che il Milan va meglio senza Ibra. NOn c'è riconoscenza. Massara e Maldini sono bravi sanno scegliere e fanno cose bellissime col budget a disposizione".

DI Canio:"I giocatori del Milan sono migliorati con lo stadio vuoto. Poi si sono alimentati del pubblico. Oggi mi è piaciuto da morire Leao. Vede l'obiettivo. Ma non accontentarsi, deve correre 90 minuti come ha detto Pioli che vede l'obiettivo. Se vuoi l'obiettivo massimo serve il sacrificio di tutti e undici. Ibra? Il Milan non può permettersi di perdere 18 palle su 20. Ibra deve giocare, ma non forza. Se non sta bene, togli qualcosa a questo Milan"..


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bergomi:"Al Milan c'è grande entusiasmo dopo la vitoria del derby. Dopo il gol il Milan ha fatto poco ma è stato sempre in controllo e non ha mai rischiato nulla".
> 
> Caressa:"Tonali sta diventando un grande giocatore. Il rapporto osmotico tra tifosi e giocatori del Milan si avverte".
> 
> ...



Gli ex milanisti sono sempre i più acidi.


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bergomi:"Al Milan c'è grande entusiasmo dopo la vitoria del derby. Dopo il gol il Milan ha fatto poco ma è stato sempre in controllo e non ha mai rischiato nulla".
> 
> Caressa:"Tonali sta diventando un grande giocatore. Il rapporto osmotico tra tifosi e giocatori del Milan si avverte".
> 
> ...


.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Febbraio 2022)

ancora con la storia dello stadio vuoto      
mamma mia penosi!!!!


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gli ex milanisti sono sempre i più acidi.


una cosa ho notato: oggi appena si sono collegati,Capello si è subito affrettato nel dire che lo scudetto è dell'inter. ma cosa gli abbiamo fatto a sti qua'? posso capire Ambro per lo Sgabuzzino,ma Capello perchè ci odia??


----------



## JoKeR (14 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> una cosa ho notato: oggi appena si sono collegati,Capello si è subito affrettato nel dire che lo scudetto è dell'inter. ma cosa gli abbiamo fatto a sti qua'? posso capire Ambro per lo Sgabuzzino,ma Capello perchè ci odia??


Fino a quando Berlusconi vivrà il Milan non avrà il rispetto che merita.
Non gli sto augurando nulla sia chiaro, mi limito a constatare.


----------



## LukeLike (14 Febbraio 2022)

Sintetizzando: siamo primi perché c'abbiamo l'entusiasmo, c'abbiamo il rapporto osmotico (?) con i tifosi e perché abbiamo beneficiato degli stadi vuoti. Perché solo il nostro stadio era vuoto. E solo nelle nostre partite casalinghe. 

Per il resto siamo un branco di pippe.

Del resto, quando hai passato tutta la settimana a dire che per lo scudetto ci sono solo Inter e Napoli, qualcosa ti devi pur inventare quando vedi il Milan lassù.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Fino a quando Berlusconi vivrà il Milan non avrà il rispetto che merita.
> Non gli sto augurando nulla sia chiaro, mi limito a constatare.


Basti pensare che nella giornata del sorpasso il megalomane si è presentato allo stadio per il suo Monza, si è fatto immortalare dai fotografi e poi ha disquisito pure di calcio.

Il tutto riportato nel post gara su dazn in un programma in cui si parla di serie A.
Ma cosa me ne fotte della quinta della serie b?


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> una cosa ho notato: oggi appena si sono collegati,Capello si è subito affrettato nel dire che lo scudetto è dell'inter. ma cosa gli abbiamo fatto a sti qua'? posso capire Ambro per lo Sgabuzzino,ma Capello perchè ci odia??



Non è che in fondo è juventino?


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco Sconcerti
Il Maestro


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non è che in fondo è juventino?


comunque gli ex milanisti tutti inaciditi di brutto,pare siano pagati per parlare male di noi


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Sintetizzando: siamo primi perché c'abbiamo l'entusiasmo, c'abbiamo il rapporto osmotico (?) con i tifosi e perché abbiamo beneficiato degli stadi vuoti. Perché solo il nostro stadio era vuoto. E solo nelle nostre partite casalinghe.
> 
> Per il resto siamo un branco di pippe.
> 
> Del resto, quando hai passato tutta la settimana a dire che per lo scudetto ci sono solo Inter e Napoli, qualcosa ti devi pur inventare quando vedi il Milan lassù.



Sconcerti ha detto che ha il diritto di cambiare idea continuamente


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ecco Sconcerti
> Il Maestro


abbiamo sfatato il tabu sconcerti: ci dava vincenti contro la samp


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> comunque gli ex milanisti tutti inaciditi di brutto,pare siano pagati per parlare male di noi



Ma no, loro lo fanno proprio per ripicca. Chi per lo sgabuzzino, chi per un esonero chi per mancato rinnovo.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sconcerti ha detto che ha il diritto di cambiare idea continuamente


Il re del post.
Nel senso che a fatti avvenuti rinnega le previsioni del pre e ci filosofeggia pure.

Oggi dira' che siamo forti?


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il re del post.
> Nel senso che a fatti avvenuti rinnega le previsioni del pre e ci filosofeggia pure.
> 
> *Oggi dira' che siamo forti?*



Facile. Ma solo fino a che siamo primi.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> abbiamo sfatato il tabu sconcerti: ci dava vincenti contro la samp



Sconcerti dice talmente tante cose che prima o poi una la indovina.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2022)

La più preparata è la Bertini 
@KILPIN_91 lei non sbaglia mai.


----------



## Andris (14 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La più preparata è la Bertini


scuderia Criscitiello


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco Biasin, che rosica ma lo nasconde.


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bergomi:"Al Milan c'è grande entusiasmo dopo la vitoria del derby. Dopo il gol il Milan ha fatto poco ma è stato sempre in controllo e non ha mai rischiato nulla".
> 
> Caressa:"Tonali sta diventando un grande giocatore. Il rapporto osmotico tra tifosi e giocatori del Milan si avverte. Il Milan quest'anno ci crede".
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Lo Gnu (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bergomi:"Al Milan c'è grande entusiasmo dopo la vitoria del derby. Dopo il gol il Milan ha fatto poco ma è stato sempre in controllo e non ha mai rischiato nulla".
> 
> Caressa:"Tonali sta diventando un grande giocatore. Il rapporto osmotico tra tifosi e giocatori del Milan si avverte. Il Milan quest'anno ci crede".
> 
> ...


Don Fabio tifa per noi raga. Fa delle analisi lucide perché sulla carta l'inter è quella strafavorita, ma al tempo stesso un po' gufa, ne sono convinto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bergomi:"Al Milan c'è grande entusiasmo dopo la vitoria del derby. Dopo il gol il Milan ha fatto poco ma è stato sempre in controllo e non ha mai rischiato nulla".
> 
> Caressa:"Tonali sta diventando un grande giocatore. Il rapporto osmotico tra tifosi e giocatori del Milan si avverte. Il Milan quest'anno ci crede".
> 
> ...



siamo praticamente lì da due anni, ma come si fa a continuare a parlare di entusiasmo, rapporto osmotico (che vuol dire?) e stadi chiusi? Ma magari, dico magari, nonostante ci mettano sempre 6-7 in classifica abbiamo anche qualche giocatore buono?


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> una cosa ho notato: oggi appena si sono collegati,Capello si è subito affrettato nel dire che lo scudetto è dell'inter. ma cosa gli abbiamo fatto a sti qua'? posso capire Ambro per lo Sgabuzzino,ma Capello perchè ci odia??


Che poi è una cosa strana.

Capello abita vicino a casa mia e ti assicuro che è milanista.

Ambro non ne parliamo neanche, ci sono dei video che esulta alle partite del Milan neanche un ultras.

Forse in televisione devono recitare una parte per sembrare imparziali, allora col Milan sono piu severi. Oppure ce l'hanno con la proprietà attuale, essendo entrambi uomini di Galliani. Oppure gufano


----------



## Lo Gnu (14 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che poi è una cosa strana.
> 
> Capello abita vicino a casa mia e ti assicuro che è milanista.
> 
> ...


Un po' come per Bergomi. I tifosi interisti pensano sia milanista perché ci elogia sempre, poi però quando parlano di scudetto inter si gratta (su Facebook si trovano tranquillamente le immagini). Secondo me c'è un mix di imparzialità (perché il ruolo in tv lo richiede) e di sano gufaggio.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> siamo praticamente lì da due anni, ma come si fa a continuare a parlare di entusiasmo, rapporto osmotico (che vuol dire?) e stadi chiusi? Ma magari, dico magari, nonostante ci mettano sempre 6-7 in classifica abbiamo anche qualche giocatore buono?


Vero? E' assurdo come continuino tutti a sottovalutarci.

Che poi a dire il vero è un atteggiamento molto diffuso, anche qui nel forum quando parlavo di obiettivo scudetto in tante discussioni sembrava sempre parlassi dello sbarco su Marte...

Forse la squadra giovane, forse Pioli, forse che puntiamo piu sul gioco e sui giovani invece dei nomi da copertina... boh

Secondo me poi il fatto di avere giocatori tanto giovani, per chi non segue sempre il Milan e non guarda tutte le partite, resta strano capire la crescita continua che stanno avendo tanti giocatori. Magari Tonali e Leao per esempio alcuni li hanno visti mesi fa e non si rendono conto che oggi fanno la differenza e sono stelle del campionato ormai. E a ruota tanti altri come i vari Theo Calabria Maignan Bennacer eccetera.

Il Milan di oggi essendo una squadra tanto giovane e piena di talento è la classica squadra che fa cambiare idea, perchè nel corso del tempo cambia, migliora e cresce.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che poi è una cosa strana.
> 
> Capello abita vicino a casa mia e ti assicuro che è milanista.
> 
> ...


La penultima che hai detto. 
Ci giurerei.

Tutta questa gente avrà il gruppo WhatsApp 'c'era una volta il Milan'.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> *Vero? E' assurdo come continuino tutti a sottovalutarci.*
> 
> Che poi a dire il vero è un atteggiamento molto diffuso, anche qui nel forum quando parlavo di obiettivo scudetto in tante discussioni sembrava sempre parlassi dello sbarco su Marte...
> 
> ...



Meglio così.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Meglio così.


Assolutamente. Perfetto cosi.

L'importante è che ci credano i giocatori e il mister.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Perfetto cosi.
> 
> L'importante è che ci credano i giocatori e il mister.


Inizialmente la prendevo a male ,sai ?
Ora mi fanno pena e ridere.

Siamo diventati dibattito per i negazionisti di turno: il Milan non esiste.


----------



## Gamma (14 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che poi è una cosa strana.
> 
> Capello abita vicino a casa mia e ti assicuro che è milanista.
> 
> ...



Esatto, io penso che per dimostrarsi totalmente imparziali tendano ad essere più critici nei confronti del Milan.
Più che altro non capisco perché se un Bergomi o un Cambiasso buttano lì un commento che ridimensiona l'Inter si tratta di gufare, mentre se fa lo stesso un ex Milan viene additato come un venduto.


----------



## -Lionard- (14 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che poi è una cosa strana.
> 
> Capello abita vicino a casa mia e ti assicuro che è milanista.
> 
> ...


La cosa però non è così strana se pensi che qui siamo tutti milanisti eppure veramente in pochi crediamo allo scudetto. In realtà le parole degli opinionisti non sono state negative e raramente ho trovato giornalisti che hanno negato le nostre qualità ma semplicemente non pensano che possiamo avere quella continuità necessaria per vincere lo scudetto. A novembre era pieno di articoli sul Milan da scudetto dopo le 7 vittorie di fila e si diceva che l'Inter stava pagando le partenze eccellenti dell'estate. Le prestazioni orribili contro Fiorentina, Sassuolo, Udinese e la sconfitta in casa contro il Napoli hanno modificato la percezione che hanno di noi.

E sinceramente neanche io mi fido questa squadra. Mi sembra che questi ragazzi fatichino a vincere quando sono favoriti e c'è quindi la pressione derivante dal dover vincere. Quando invece sono spalle al muro, "against all odds" come dicono gli americani, allora tirano fuori le grandi prestazioni. Le due partite con il Liverpool ne sono la prova: all'andata contro i Reds al completo carichi a mille per il ritorno del pubblico, in casa loro, abbiamo subito ma senza quei pochi cm del gol annullato a Kjaer avremmo anche potuto vincere mentre al ritorno in casa nostra contro Liverpool demotivato e pieno zeppo di ragazzini con meno esperienza dei nostri abbiamo giocato malissimo e non siamo mai stati in partita. Nel primo caso non avevamo nulla da perdere, come lo scorso anno all'ultima a Bergamo, nel secondo avevamo tutto da perdere, come contro il Cagliari in casa a maggio. Per questo, per quanto sia grato al mister e questi ragazzi per aver riacceso la passione, non mi illudo e punto alla Champions perchè la frittata con la piccola è sempre dietro l'angolo.


----------



## unbreakable (14 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che poi è una cosa strana.
> 
> Capello abita vicino a casa mia e ti assicuro che è milanista.
> 
> ...


chiedi a capello perchè dice che lo sucedetto è già dell'inter nonostante siamo a -2 (ipotetici) anche allegri ha detto lo scudo è già dell'inter..cioè boh mi sembra assurdo assurdo..posso capire dire che l'inter è favorita matagliare due (3) squadre quando ci sono ancora 13-14 gare mi sembra ridicolo ho visto scudetti ripresi da -9 -7 boh..stacosa me la devono spiegare


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Febbraio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> La cosa però non è così strana se pensi che qui siamo tutti milanisti eppure veramente in pochi crediamo allo scudetto. In realtà le parole degli opinionisti non sono state negative e raramente ho trovato giornalisti che hanno negato le nostre qualità ma semplicemente non pensano che possiamo avere quella continuità necessaria per vincere lo scudetto. A novembre era pieno di articoli sul Milan da scudetto dopo le 7 vittorie di fila e si diceva che l'Inter stava pagando le partenze eccellenti dell'estate. Le prestazioni orribili contro Fiorentina, Sassuolo, Udinese e la sconfitta in casa contro il Napoli hanno modificato la percezione che hanno di noi.
> 
> E sinceramente neanche io mi fido questa squadra. Mi sembra che questi ragazzi fatichino a vincere quando sono favoriti e c'è quindi la pressione derivante dal dover vincere. Quando invece sono spalle al muro, "against all odds" come dicono gli americani, allora tirano fuori le grandi prestazioni. Le due partite con il Liverpool ne sono la prova: all'andata contro i Reds al completo carichi a mille per il ritorno del pubblico, in casa loro, abbiamo subito ma senza quei pochi cm del gol annullato a Kjaer avremmo anche potuto vincere mentre al ritorno in casa nostra contro Liverpool demotivato e pieno zeppo di ragazzini con meno esperienza dei nostri abbiamo giocato malissimo e non siamo mai stati in partita. Nel primo caso non avevamo nulla da perdere, come lo scorso anno all'ultima a Bergamo, nel secondo avevamo tutto da perdere, come contro il Cagliari in casa a maggio. Per questo, per quanto sia grato al mister e questi ragazzi per aver riacceso la passione, non mi illudo e punto alla Champions perchè la frittata con la piccola è sempre dietro l'angolo.


Diventa pero sbagliato giudicare l'andamento della nostra stagione in base ai mesi di Novembre e Dicembre quando avevamo la squadra decimata. Guarda che formazione avevamo in campo contro il Liverpool all'andata e quale al ritorno...

Per me quando siamo tutti e in palla come siamo adesso, e come eravamo nelle prime giornate di campionato, vinciamo se non tutte le partite quasi. Quando e se siamo decimati, chiaramente la nostra forza si ridimensiona parecchio, come accade a tutte le squadre.

Poi ognuno ha l'atteggiamento che vuole ci mancherebbe. C'è chi preferisce volare bassi per non avere amare delusioni poi, chi ha altri atteggiamenti. Tutti sono sempre critici verso il Milan, da molto tempo, e dubbiosi, qui nel forum soprattutto, tanti guardano sempre al quarto posto anche se siamo avanti piu di 10 punti... ma ci sta.

In una stagione come questa lo scudetto è una lotta fino alla fine. Sofferenza, emozioni forti, disperazione e gioia. Nessuna lo vincerà in ciabatte. Questo lo dico da mesi e mesi ormai. Per quanto mi riguarda, mi basta esserci e giocarmelo. Poi vedremo. Non dimentico che uno degli ultimi lo abbiamo vinto con un tiro di Ganz nel sedere di un difensore della Samp e un miracolo di Abbiati a Perugia. Il calcio è questo.

Anche in quella stagione, peraltro, davvero nessuno ci dava come possibili vincitori fino a quando lo vincemmo


----------



## -Lionard- (14 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Diventa pero sbagliato giudicare l'andamento della nostra stagione in base ai mesi di Novembre e Dicembre quando avevamo la squadra decimata. Guarda che formazione avevamo in campo contro il Liverpool all'andata e quale al ritorno...
> 
> Per me quando siamo tutti e in palla come siamo adesso, e come eravamo nelle prime giornate di campionato, vinciamo se non tutte le partite quasi. Quando e se siamo decimati, chiaramente la nostra forza si ridimensiona parecchio, come accade a tutte le squadre.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti anche quell'anno nessuno credeva nel Milan fino ad aprile.....Bisogna capire se siamo in grado anche noi di chiudere il campionato con 7 vittorie di fila. 


P.S.: Ci sono paralleli interessanti visto l'attaccante si chiamava Oliver/Olivier, in serie A c'erano Salernitana e Venezia e il Milan era allenato da un tecnico romagnolo che non aveva mai vinto il campionato. Spero però di non rivivere più una partita come quel Milan-Samp perchè ne andrebbe della mia salute.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Febbraio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Ma infatti anche quell'anno nessuno credeva nel Milan fino ad aprile.....*Bisogna capire se siamo in grado anche noi di chiudere il campionato con 7 vittorie di fila.*
> 
> 
> P.S.: Ci sono paralleli interessanti visto l'attaccante si chiamava Oliver/Olivier, in serie A c'erano Salernitana e Venezia e il Milan era allenato da un tecnico romagnolo che non aveva mai vinto il campionato. Spero però di non rivivere più una partita come quel Milan-Samp perchè ne andrebbe della mia salute.


Occhio che se non fosse per il furto contro lo Spezia, nel girone di ritorno saremmo già a 5 vittorie e 1 pareggio in 6 partite...

Noi un filotto di 7 vittorie lo possiamo fare tranquillamente, il problema è che pure Inter e Napoli lo possono fare.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Occhio che se non fosse per il furto contro lo Spezia, nel girone di ritorno saremmo già a 5 vittorie e 1 pareggio in 6 partite...
> 
> Noi un filotto di 7 vittorie lo possiamo fare tranquillamente, il problema è che pure Inter e Napoli lo possono fare.



Non sapremo mai se senza il furto contro lo Spezia avremmo comunque vinto il derby. Secondo me alla fine ci ha caricati.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Tiki Taka è un circo


----------



## folletto (15 Febbraio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> La cosa però non è così strana se pensi che qui siamo tutti milanisti eppure veramente in pochi crediamo allo scudetto. In realtà le parole degli opinionisti non sono state negative e raramente ho trovato giornalisti che hanno negato le nostre qualità ma semplicemente non pensano che possiamo avere quella continuità necessaria per vincere lo scudetto. A novembre era pieno di articoli sul Milan da scudetto dopo le 7 vittorie di fila e si diceva che l'Inter stava pagando le partenze eccellenti dell'estate. Le prestazioni orribili contro Fiorentina, Sassuolo, Udinese e la sconfitta in casa contro il Napoli hanno modificato la percezione che hanno di noi.
> 
> E sinceramente neanche io mi fido questa squadra. Mi sembra che questi ragazzi fatichino a vincere quando sono favoriti e c'è quindi la pressione derivante dal dover vincere. Quando invece sono spalle al muro, "against all odds" come dicono gli americani, allora tirano fuori le grandi prestazioni. Le due partite con il Liverpool ne sono la prova: all'andata contro i Reds al completo carichi a mille per il ritorno del pubblico, in casa loro, abbiamo subito ma senza quei pochi cm del gol annullato a Kjaer avremmo anche potuto vincere mentre al ritorno in casa nostra contro Liverpool demotivato e pieno zeppo di ragazzini con meno esperienza dei nostri abbiamo giocato malissimo e non siamo mai stati in partita. Nel primo caso non avevamo nulla da perdere, come lo scorso anno all'ultima a Bergamo, nel secondo avevamo tutto da perdere, come contro il Cagliari in casa a maggio. Per questo, per quanto sia grato al mister e questi ragazzi per aver riacceso la passione, non mi illudo e punto alla Champions perchè la frittata con la piccola è sempre dietro l'angolo.



Quoto anche le virgole.
Siamo stati anche poco fortunati ma di sicuro quando giochiamo male difficilmente vinciamo e ci capita spesso con le piccole, con le quali ci mancano anche gli aiutini dei quali godono altri.


----------

